# Ground fogger question



## BlackDog (Oct 19, 2006)

I recently picked up a Fitco ground fogger at Party City. The box says to use 'ground fog juice' and I have searched high and low for it and can't find anyone that carries it. If I use regular fog juice, will it mess up the machine or not work correctly?? Any thoughts would be appreciated. - Thanks!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I would think any fog juice would be fine. I always look for what's on sale and never buy the same type twice, haven't had a problem with the two fog machines we run.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Black Dog, Ground fog juice is specially made so that it dissipates before it rises. It doesn't actually stay on the ground any longer than other fog juices. A chiller will give you just as good results.They're telling you to use the special formula fog juice, so that it appears that the thing actually works.


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

I use regular fitco juice in mine.


----------



## BlackDog (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks for the info......


----------



## wilbret (Oct 16, 2006)

I've never really paid attention to brand of juice, and haven't noticed anything different. I have a gallon on the Kool Fog juice, but can't tell a difference.


----------

